# Understanding what your buying...



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Knowing the facts about what your buying is one of the key ingredients into actually making the correct purchase for your needs. I recently got back into Home Theater and coming from both a car stereo, HT(10 years ago), and IT background I of course knew exactly what I was doing(lol). I Purchased a Onkyo TX-SR 803 which had all the things I wanted (THX, 7.1, decent power), right? No not so much. Wait whats this Audyssey XT32 and why do I need it? So I wasted my money on this receiver? Proper research taking time to make a purchase is absolutely necessary. The good part is I only have $175 in this so I can get back my money and upgrade like I'm sure i will 100 more times before I'm done with this...lol. Anyways thanks to you guys on getting me caught back up to date on things and maybe I will take a little more time and be a little smarter the next time around.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

What's wrong with the receiver? Does it not have enough HDMI outputs for you? Outside of that it's a very good deal. Certainly one I'd probably have taken. Audyssey is nice, but it's not always well liked or needed. 

For an additional 200 bucks I could setup my own personal EQ system and tailor the sound to my desired taste. That would be better than Audyssey for me.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Well honestly I have Never heard Auddsey so i couldn't begin to tell you whats wrong with it or if it is or is not important to me ....I think the point i was trying to make was that I wish i would have known it was out there and maybe i would have wanted it and with more understanding and research I would have made a more educated decision.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No arguments with that perspective. Just don't get into the trap of assuming that you cannot enjoy your HT because it does not have every feature. Your unit can produce some great sound. Enjoy. And I am sure you can find lots of help here with respect to the available options in HT.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 803 although a great receiver in its day is getting a little long in the tooth. I dont think its even HDMI 1.3 compliant. I am assuming that its a recent purchase and was bought used?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

That is correct.....Im thinking of going twords a Denon 4311, Onkyo 3008 or Onkyo 5008....I had intentions of adding amplifiers and using as a preamp....but I'm thinking with the speakers I have these receivers would provide both the power and processing I am looking for....per some advice of someone I trust


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

ru4au said:


> That is correct.....Im thinking of going twords a Denon 4311, Onkyo 3008 or Onkyo 5008....I had intentions of adding amplifiers and using as a preamp....but I'm thinking with the speakers I have these receivers would provide both the power and processing I am looking for....per some advice of someone I trust


Hello,
As all 3 retail for over $2000 and are from very good companies, I am inclined to agree that they could drive your speakers quite well. What speakers are you using? Most should be just fine with all three.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

DIY Front stage (Peerless, Morel) 2) 8" 1)5 1/4" 1)Dome per (Peerless CSX woofers and mid, morel MDT-33 tweeter)
NHT VC-3 x1 (2-6.5" 1-5 1/4" 1-dome)
NHT Super One x4 (1-6.5" 1-dome)
Epik Empire Sub


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The 803 although a great receiver in its day is getting a little long in the tooth. I dont think its even HDMI 1.3 compliant. I am assuming that its a recent purchase and was bought used?


It does repeat if the device has a decoder though. There is an 876 floating around the market used for 700. That was in the best line Onkyo has made in recent years IMO. Let me know and I'll try to get you hooked up with the guy selling it. 

Honestly I'd suggest a 700 series receiver with an external amping system since it looks like a DIY build. You could put a mini dsp in between the two for easy adjustments. If I'm mistaken about the DIY portion than go higher up.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

The front stage is DIY the center and surrounds are factory NHT. What does repeat? and why would a 700 series with external amplifier be better?

BTW: The woofers and midrange are the same as used in the NHT VC-3


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

ru4au said:


> What does repeat? and why would a 700 series with external amplifier be better?


According to the specs on the Onkyo site it has hdmi repeating. I suspect it's just lpcm, but it might be more. Make sure you have the very latest firmware update as it could have been added in a later firmware. 

I personally prefer to get the cheapest receiver I can with pre-amp outs and use external amplification because I have active crossovers for my speakers. I'd much rather get better drivers/amps than all the bells and whistles of a receiver. I've had them and they were nice, but my HK AVR 247 is good enough for my needs and very similar to the 803.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Gotcha on the HDMI and the firmware update....The DIY was built with a passive crossover and cannot be bi-amped or tri-amped....My original thought was just like yours....Preamp outs with a nice amplifier, amplifiers....I am unsure now I need to audition or learn more about it


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

ru4au said:


> Gotcha on the HDMI and the firmware update....The DIY was built with a passive crossover and cannot be bi-amped or tri-amped....My original thought was just like yours....Preamp outs with a nice amplifier, amplifiers....I am unsure now I need to audition or learn more about it


I'm of the school that amplification if adequate and solid state it makes little change in sound quality, but if you aren't external amplification is the way to go.


----------

